# How to tell my friend about my new loan Pony



## That_midgit_equestrian (10 January 2021)

My best friend is a good natured person we never keep secrets from each other so she thinks this is the only thing that I haven’t told her so basically it may sound stupid but I’m scared to tell her I’ve had 2 loans that didn’t work out over the past month and a bit I’ve got myself a loan and I know he’s the one but I’ve not started loaning yet but in a few days I am I don’t want to tell her as she’s never had a loan and I’ve gone thru 2 and on to a 3rd I feel like she’ll be jealous even tho she’s not like taht  plz help


----------



## FinnishLapphund (10 January 2021)

If you where Swedish, you would simply use the proverb: Don't celebrate before you have crossed the creek = don't announce something officially which you are not entirely sure of. 
Perhaps you could use something along those lines, tell her that you didn't want to talk about it on beforehand until you actually have a loan horse. Maybe add something about that you didn't want to burden her with your disappointment, in case things didn't work out. Which it didn't with the first 2 loan horses, which sort of proves that it was right to not celebrate before you had actually crossed the creek.


----------



## Red-1 (10 January 2021)

That_midgit_equestrian said:



			My best friend is a good natured person we never keep secrets from each other so she thinks this is the only thing that I haven’t told her so basically it may sound stupid but I’m scared to tell her I’ve had 2 loans that didn’t work out over the past month and a bit I’ve got myself a loan and I know he’s the one but I’ve not started loaning yet but in a few days I am I don’t want to tell her as she’s never had a loan and I’ve gone thru 2 and on to a 3rd I feel like she’ll be jealous even tho she’s not like taht  plz help
		
Click to expand...

I think you are over thinking it. I presume you are a junior?

Just get on with your life. If you want to tell her about your loan, do. If she is anything but delighted for you, then she is no friend.

ETA, I just found your other post, it says you have been loaning a week already and don't know how to tell her after a week? But both posts were put up today.That is a little confusing.



That_midgit_equestrian said:



			Hi I’m struggling with somthing similar I have just got a part loan now my best friend doesn’t kneo I haven’t told her yet because I’ve had to taht Havent  worked out recently so I don’t want to do it again to her I feel like she’ll react badly even though she wouldn’t do that but I’m still scared cos she’s not had one I feel like this one is the one but I’ve started loaning him now idk if she’ll be mad after me saying oh ye this is Chester I started laoning him. A week ago
		
Click to expand...


----------



## luckyoldme (10 January 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			If you where Swedish, you would simply use the proverb: Don't celebrate before you have crossed the creek = don't announce something officially which you are not entirely sure of.
Perhaps you could use something along those lines, tell her that you didn't want to talk about it on beforehand until you actually have a loan horse. Maybe add something about that you didn't want to burden her with your disappointment, in case things didn't work out. Which it didn't with the first 2 loan horses, which sort of proves that it was right to not celebrate before you had actually crossed the creek.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely love the phrase don't celebrate till you've crossed the creek.
It's perfect for a situation I'm in at the moment work related where if I boast I might look like an idiot at a later date.
Thankyou !


----------



## That_midgit_equestrian (10 January 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			If you where Swedish, you would simply use the proverb: Don't celebrate before you have crossed the creek = don't announce something officially which you are not entirely sure of.
Perhaps you could use something along those lines, tell her that you didn't want to talk about it on beforehand until you actually have a loan horse. Maybe add something about that you didn't want to burden her with your disappointment, in case things didn't work out. Which it didn't with the first 2 loan horses, which sort of proves that it was right to not celebrate before you had actually crossed the creek.
		
Click to expand...

Thank u this is helpful I’m sure she’ll understand


----------



## That_midgit_equestrian (10 January 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			If you where Swedish, you would simply use the proverb: Don't celebrate before you have crossed the creek = don't announce something officially which you are not entirely sure of.
Perhaps you could use something along those lines, tell her that you didn't want to talk about it on beforehand until you actually have a loan horse. Maybe add something about that you didn't want to burden her with your disappointment, in case things didn't work out. Which it didn't with the first 2 loan horses, which sort of proves that it was right to not celebrate before you had actually crossed the creek.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve seen him for a week* in the sense. That I’ve been to see him and this week it’s a bit confusing not sure what u mean by saying I’m a junior I think u mean I’m a child which would be correct I’m 13


----------



## That_midgit_equestrian (10 January 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I think you are over thinking it. I presume you are a junior?

Just get on with your life. If you want to tell her about your loan, do. If she is anything but delighted for you, then she is no friend.

ETA, I just found your other post, it says you have been loaning a week already and don't know how to tell her after a week? But both posts were put up today.That is a little confusing.
		
Click to expand...

So bassically this is a bit confusing I’ve had him on trial for a week not full on loaned him


----------



## That_midgit_equestrian (10 January 2021)

[QUOTE="That_midgit_equestrian, post: 14506497, member: 150202"


----------



## Amymay (10 January 2021)

Just tell her. Your lives are not ‘one’.  It’s nice to have close friends, but they don’t have to know everything.....


----------



## Arzada (10 January 2021)

If you want her to know then simply say that you have had a pony on trial for a week and that you are now going to loan him. And that you would love her to meet him when the lockdown rules permit.


----------



## That_midgit_equestrian (13 January 2021)

That_midgit_equestrian said:



			My best friend is a good natured person we never keep secrets from each other so she thinks this is the only thing that I haven’t told her so basically it may sound stupid but I’m scared to tell her I’ve had 2 loans that didn’t work out over the past month and a bit I’ve got myself a loan and I know he’s the one but I’ve not started loaning yet but in a few days I am I don’t want to tell her as she’s never had a loan and I’ve gone thru 2 and on to a 3rd I feel like she’ll be jealous even tho she’s not like taht  plz help
		
Click to expand...

Hi everyone I’ve just come to say I told her she’s fine about it and also I set up an insta account for me and him called technically.chestnut so plz give us a follow to support our journey


----------



## FinnishLapphund (13 January 2021)

Thank you for the update, and how nice to hear that it went so well. 

Sorry, I'm not on Instagram so can't follow anyone on there. Perhaps you could post a new post saying that you would like a few Insta followers, hopefully someone with an Insta account will see it. 
Or you could add I'm on Insta as technically.chestnut to your siggy, then post, and reply a bit here and there on threads on HHO, and hope that some Instagram users see it. 

Either way, best of luck with your loan horse.


----------



## That_midgit_equestrian (14 January 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Thank you for the update, and how nice to hear that it went so well. 

Sorry, I'm not on Instagram so can't follow anyone on there. Perhaps you could post a new post saying that you would like a few Insta followers, hopefully someone with an Insta account will see it.
Or you could add I'm on Insta as technically.chestnut to your siggy, then post, and reply a bit here and there on threads on HHO, and hope that some Instagram users see it.

Either way, best of luck with your loan horse.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your help  x


----------



## That_midgit_equestrian (2 March 2021)

Wow urm I’ve had him 2 months now he’s the best pony a girl could wish for  the most sweet cheeky character


----------



## FinnishLapphund (3 March 2021)

Glad to hear that things are going well.


----------



## dixie (3 March 2021)

Happy you're loving your time with him - he looks very sweet.


----------



## That_midgit_equestrian (16 November 2021)

That_midgit_equestrian said:



			My best friend is a good natured person we never keep secrets from each other so she thinks this is the only thing that I haven’t told her so basically it may sound stupid but I’m scared to tell her I’ve had 2 loans that didn’t work out over the past month and a bit I’ve got myself a loan and I know he’s the one but I’ve not started loaning yet but in a few days I am I don’t want to tell her as she’s never had a loan and I’ve gone thru 2 and on to a 3rd I feel like she’ll be jealous even tho she’s not like taht  plz help
		
Click to expand...

Well it was nice while it lasted unfortunately I’ve had to make the decision to stop loaning him as he is 22 and being semi retired I’m so thankful for the past 11 months that he’s given me thank you Chesterfield 💔 I’ve done everything with him showed him took him to the beach jumped him 90+ but it’s time to move on now


----------



## Gloi (16 November 2021)

That_midgit_equestrian said:



			Well it was nice while it lasted unfortunately I’ve had to make the decision to stop loaning him as he is 22 and being semi retired I’m so thankful for the past 11 months that he’s given me thank you Chesterfield 💔 I’ve done everything with him showed him took him to the beach jumped him 90+ but it’s time to move on now
		
Click to expand...

I hope your next pony is as good 🙂


----------

